
Ask HN: Reporting Phishing Attack - jf-
Hi HN, this one might be a bit mundane but I’d like to prevent others getting scammed. My girlfriend has just received a phishing email that contains all her contact details, and asks her to sign into (what appears to be) a fraudulent website to track an order that she has never placed. I suspect that this is related to the easyJet breach earlier this year, as there are relatively few potential sources of this information. I’ve checked haveibeenpwned.com and her email returns no results.<p>I’ve emailed the domain registrar reporting the email. Is there anything else I should do?
======
mtmail
Might have been in one of these 18 data sets
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hacker-
leaks-...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/hacker-
leaks-386-million-user-records-from-18-companies-for-free/)

~~~
jf-
Thanks for the list, she doesn’t recognise any of the sites listed there. Also
she has burner/spam email addresses she uses for smaller/less reputable sites,
this is the main email address so it must have come from a big, reputable
site.

